# Bobcat 864?????



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Thoughts on these units? Im looking at a really nice clean unit that has cab, heat, 1200hrs, brand new tracks, high flow, every hydro option, 7 and 12 pin, 90% undercarige, and just the cleanest 10 year old machine ive ever seen. It a 2000 model and was owned by a hobby farmer and stored inside until now.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike S;986384 said:


> Thoughts on these units? Im looking at a really nice clean unit that has cab, heat, 1200hrs, brand new tracks, high flow, every hydro option, 7 and 12 pin, 90% undercarige, and just the cleanest 10 year old machine ive ever seen. It a 2000 model and was owned by a hobby farmer and stored inside until now.


Slighly underpowered....just like most of the early track machines. My Grandpa bought one of the first ones out in our area(1999 model i think), and at that time is was the most amazing SS ever. We never had any problems with it. In fact, another local contractor is still running/beating the sh*t out of it to this day....and he parks it at a complex in the winter with a 10ft pusher & 8ft blade. I would bet the machine has close to 6 or 7000 hrs on it.?.?.?.. For the right price it would be worth having.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

It is the best deal ive seen this year. I have always wanted all the hydro options!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike S;986450 said:


> It is the best deal ive seen this year. I have always wanted all the hydro options!


Sounds like you should go for it. Never ran a HF version of it, but would imagine it could handle just about any attachment you throw at it pretty easy....I would also imagine its well over 30 gpm on that machine w/HF.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought it! Put 300 hrs on her and it handles a 10 foot pusher and the 100 inch snow bucket very well! Im very happy with it.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

you mean 30 hours? lol


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

How much did you pick it up for?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Im sorry 278 hrs! LOL! $17000. It was a really hot item for the past two weeks. Got to push a lot of snow a dump sites and into empty retension ponds.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats! Any pics? Curious as to what you paid also....if you dont mind sharing.....?...never mind, I see....pics would still be nice though.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

It got to push with a T250 and a New Holland 190. It out pushed both! The new holland had a lot of power and would spin out and the T250 has the stupid C track and mine doesnt so he couldnt get as far.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I have pics and videos! I need time to get them together. I have some crazy pics!!!!!!


----------

